# Moody rat?



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I have three boy rats, who are about three and a half months old now. 

Meemer has always been the most confident and daring and became comfortable with me first, Mooshie is a skittish boy but has came out his shell in the last month and has been much more confident and settled, and Muffin is a PEW who shunned all touch and likes to sleep alone most of the time, but with some work has been learning to enjoy cuddles and play.

This week my boy Mooshie has been displaying a change in behavior, and has been pestering and humping his brothers even when they are sleeping or eating. 
This has resulted in some scuffles that are beyond the usual play fight. Mooshie has got a couple small war wounds thanks to his annoying behavior - scratches on his belly. 
He has also become extremely squeaky at times, complaining when I lift him etc. 

Now for the past two days he has been sulking and refusing to play during free range, hiding and acting extremely skittish, refusing treats etc and just wanting to hide in his cardboard fort or inside my hoodie. 

Any advice on how to what is causing this change in behavior (hormones? Challenging the alpha?) and how I should best handle it to keep everyone happy would be most welcome.

Cheers,

Lara


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds hormonal. Sometimes my boy Kiwi will sulk around when Finn and him have a fight for domination but the mood does not normally last all that long. I think that as long as there are places for him to go off and be alone (if he wants to be) and he is still eating and drinking okay then you should let them work things out. Keeping their nails trimmed will help your boys not scratch each other as much. You could also try bonding exercises such as pea fishing, dig boxing, shoulder riding etc. Tiring out the aggressor during free range will help calm him once he is inside the cage. Neutering is also another option is things are truly getting out of hand. The squeaky-ness could be because he is especially skittish with all the fighting but, along with his mood, might be an indication that he is hurt or ill in some way. You may want to rule that out before addressing their relationship. It sounds like they are reaching the peak of their teen hood where they are sorting out who is boss so I would not be too worried about them figuring it out without your intervention.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks! I guess I just wanted to understand what was going on really, hormonal is what I suspected - I'm glad to hear it should be a phase. 

I feel like the squeakyness is definitely more of a defiant squeak rather than an ill squeak. Like when he is doing something naughty, climbing somewhere unsafe (such as the curtains) that he knows fine well he is not allowed, and I tell him 'No' and move him, he protests with a long squeak. 

He is eating and drinking fine in the cage, just refusing treats from my hand, but I will keep an eye on him. 

He was absolutely not wanting to be held last night and was throwing out of my hands and hiding, but funnily enough, was happy to sit for ages inside my hoody sleepily bruxing away. Poor wee lad doesn't know what he wants it seems. Teenagers!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

(I'm answering here to keep threads on Topic and so anyone whose following with a similar problem can read the advice).

He is getting hormonal thanks to puberty, which will be lasting 6 more months. The wounds to his belly, however, are excessive force from another rat. 

I would recommend two routes to fix this. The first is a fail-safe: if intervention doesn't work, then neutering him will reduce his urge to be alpha and the offense his challenges make to the others. I wouldn't jump on this.

The second route is much more time-intensive. First step would be cementing his bond to you, which I would recommend immersing him individually. Once he seems to be more comfortable with you and you being in control, bring the others in. You should watch them, and intervene any time they seem to be scuffling. The message should be, "Hey! I'm in charge and (whoever) cannot bully MY rats!". As you work with them in this way, watch their interactions. Someone is taking a LOT of offense to him trying to be alpha, which isn't okay. Whoever that is should be put into a carrier cage with Mooshie and should be run through carrier-introductions to re-establish their bond/hierarchy. Another thing to watch is if Mooshie is being an alpha challenger or just insane; if he is having so much energy he is getting himself into trouble then your challenge will be to find a way to redirect his energy to a more positive outlet, new toys, wrestling you, cat wands, trick training, what have you. I firmly believe the best behavior modification takes place when "yes" follows "no".


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thank you for all your advice natashi. I've been separating fights, trying to be boss for the last two weeks or so but most of the fights seem to happen while I'm out at work. I spend the evenings playing with them in the living room where they have free run, and have various activities etc. Meemer is the one in all the fights with Mooshie, Muffin is much more laid back and likes to separate himself when the other two get rough. I really didn't think it all that serious until today. It's been quite a shock to see my baby with such an awful wound. Once I deal with this injury, (and find a hospital cage - I don't drive and the nearest pet store is a 45 min bus journey away - joy!) I will have to have a serious think about what my best options are. Hopefully the vet can advise too. Now that Mooshie is settled and sleeping I th ink I will have myself a glass of wine to calm my nerves and then bed. Wish me luck tomorrow! Thanks everyone x


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

*Vet update!*

Took Mooshie to the vet today and received antibiotics to treat any possible infection.
I am to keep him separated from the other two for a few days while he recovers, but she said they can remain in the same cage together/free range as long as I am supervising to help avoid them getting strange with each other. She also said on no uncertain terms that she didn't think they could continue living together and that I should either consider rehousing Mooshie in another cage, or neutering all three rats. She also said there are no guarantees they won't still continue to fight afterwards and still need splitting up.

So that's the vets rather scary advice. 
I personally would like to avoid going down the route of neutering if at all possible. I wouldn't like to take such a drastic option without giving myself and the boys a chance to work this thing out together. 

Right now Meemer and Muffin are sleeping together in the bottom story of the hammock, and Mooshie is sleeping alone on the top, but they where originally sleeping all three for a couple of hours there. 

When I first put Mooshie back in the cage this morning, before the vets, the other two where pestering him straight away. Muffin wanted to sniff Mooshie and Mooshie was resisting, but most of the tension was between Meemer and Mooshie. They both where both standing up boxing, and following each other around, with a bit of humping from Mooshie. Mooshie didn't want to submit to any grooming etc and was kicking out etc. there was also a bit of humping from Mooshie. 

When they are out they always seem to wait until I am occupied cleaning the cage, before they come over to where I am and fight. Not sure if that's relevant in some way. To be honest I've not seen any really really bad fights, just a few squeakier than normal when free ranging that I have separated and a lot of pestering. Obviously something is happening while I'm out at work and therefore unable to intervene.

Is sorting this out via immersion/bonding/carrier methods etc something that is achievable for someone who works full time? I have my evenings from 7pm onwards and weekends to devote to working on this but will it be enough? I'm willing to put in the time and effort but I must admit I feel a bit overwhelmed and out of my depth here. 

Any thoughts on the vets advice and what my chances are fixing this would be much appreciated.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

While they are still fighting, yes they shouldn't live unchecked together. So I'll agree with the vet there. Neutering a problem rat (mooshie or, more apt IMO Meemer) can provide a cure as well. 

However, I stand by behavior modification. As you know, rats are not dumb hormonal animals who can't think with a pair. They are complex emotional beings. When I advise neutering, it is alongside behavior modification because as your vet noted a neuter won't always stop it. That's because there is an underlying problem. Hormones make the playing field harder and a neuter can level it out with a rat who is just too much. 

As to time, it is foreseeable to devote this and next weekend to solving it and see results. We are talking multiple hours though, and I would still advise an hour or two of maintenance throughout the week (where you fortify the bond and release his energy). If this weekend is spent on immersion, then group immersion you could take the week to sort of just cement what you accomplished in place and use the next weekend for carrier intros. (I don't literally mean this weekend and next, just figuratively. Probably best to let mooshie heal first).


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

The vet seemed adamant that it should be all three neutered not just one. Do you think she is mistaken?

Is there any individual work I can do with the other two this Sunday - I have the whole day free tomorrow.

With regards to the temporary cage, I didn't go to the petstore today as it's almost an hour away by bus and I am sick with a stomach bug (impeccable timing I know!) so I went to the local supermarket and bought a plastic storage bin. It's 80ltrs, I have an igloo in there and a hammock along with vegetable dog chews. Is this adequate for the time being or should I order another cage? He will be in he living there while I'm at work and asleep.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It is fine As a temporary solution. 

Perhaps your vet didn't feel comfortable calling who should be neutered? Studies have found tht neutered rats not only tend to commit less acts of aggression they also are less targeted by others. 

And, if you feel in any way that the other two could be better bonded to you (which helps make your opinion of "don't do that" matter) then by all means work on them  I usually do immersion with my rats which I've had since they were born a year ago every now and then just to keep it strong.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I should clarify. 

I meant that he can live happily enough in the bin cage while he recovers. It makes for great hospital and transportation cages. 

A wire hospital cage can always come in handy, of course, but your set up is fine. Especially for these times where he is healing, and resting. If it comes to neutering then the bin cage again will be useful. 

If you intend to keep him as a lone rat forever it would not be a good cage.


I also wanted to add that neuters again are not magical fix alls. If he has an attitude problem, being less testy (literally) wouldn't help much. It also is a solution that can take a month or two to have full effect.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thank you Nanashi for all your wonderful advice you have been such a support. Neutering is indeed not something I would consider lightly, and if at all possible I would like to avoid it completely. Right now as we speak Meemer is grooming a relaxed Mooshie and being snuggly. They definitely don't seem to hate each other, I feel there is hope. I will spend tomorrow immersing the other two and working on Meemer especially. Tonight I will spend time pouring over the relevant immersion threads etc so I am prepared.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The term behavior modification is pretty much patented by the stimulus-response crowd. I know that nanashi7 meant working with your rats to improve their social interactions and wasn't promoting classical behavior mod or it's illegitimate step child P.R.O. Its such a shame that some of the coolest terms belong to older and more troubled training techniques.

Oddly enough, the vet makes for an interesting point, once you neuter one rat, sometimes the others pick on the one that's been altered and you wind up neutering all three eventually. I have seen this a few times. And your vet is also correct that neutering doesn't necessarily improve the situation. So I actually give your vet some credit for telling you the truth up front and likely speaking from experience. I've seen group neutering done one rat at a time while the poor rat owners watches her pockets empty and eventually wilds up with rats in individual cages anyway. Oddly, I like vets that give you all of the options and a realistic likelihood of success. I see a vet group and I've had two vets disagree, one told me the surgery would kill my rat, the other that he could do the surgery successfully, but she would most likely die soon afterwards. Both agreed that the tumors would come back. But they gave me every option and let me choose. And supported my decision in front of my daughter who was soon to lose her best furry friend.... That's what a good vet should do. But giving you all of the options shouldn't be confused for a mandate to take the most extreme option. 

I don't hold with neutering in most cases. And to be honest, sometimes I think the trauma of the surgery often deflates the rats more than the actual hormonal reduction when it does work. So any good trauma might knock the wind out of an aggressive rats sails, you don't need a vet to do that for you.

There are two issues that do seem to be relevent... first that Kitterpuss isn't home all of the time to lead the pack... It's hard to be alpha when you aren't around and second that the rats come to fight in front of Kitterpuss, most likely because they want a referee. I had two rats that would sit in opposite corners of the cage and when I let them out they would run to me to brawl at my feet. It was like they wanted to fight but needed someone to break it up before it got out of hand. 

It's important that all of the rats recognize you as the leader and the alpha. Rats won't fight to the death for second fiddle, but they will still fight for social status and some injuries are unavoidable. So you have a two pronged approach on your hands, one is to make sure your rats respect you and in general follow your guidance an the second is to let the rats fight it out. They aren't mutually exclusive.

I train my rats to be true shoulder rats, which means big personalities, and big egos and lots of confidence... Intros around here tend to get ugly and you would have to look very hard to find any kind of social order, but it's there beneath the anarchy. But once social order is established harmony reigns supreme. 

Your problem is a matter of degree. I've had rats injured in non alpha status battles and in general they heal fast. Cloud has a split ear that may never heal, but she's fine otherwise. It's normal for a young rat to make a bid for status and just as normal for him to get stomped back into place by the superior rat, it's unusual to have too many serious injuries, but they do happen. If Mooshie starts to try and bully you, handle it assertively, kind of like Meemer is doing. I wouldn't separate the rats until they work out their differences, unless I was really in fear for someone's life. 

This is a tough call from a distance... rats need to fight, it's normal and they way they naturally develop their relationships as they grow up. Like kids have to fight... yes I know there's a zero tolerance bullying policy in schools now and in general I believe we are going to get a generation of anti-social nerf kids that can't function in society because of it... because they can't understand social order and build meaningful relationships.... so a certain amount of fighting is normal and likely good and appropriate and shouldn't necessarily be prevented altogether. But just like with kids, every once in the while you get a really aggressive one that loses control and attacks every other kid in sight to the point of injuring others and/or getting themselves injured badly. This kind of a kid or a rat needs immediate intervention. In rats I call it alpha confusion or alpha aggression, this isn't normal fighting but it's extreme because it goes on well beyond when one rat submits and it often includes the aggressor rat attacking it's humans. It's all a matter of degree. Another example is a kid that likes candy is normal whereas a 300 lb kid that eats only candy is not. If we were talking about whether a parent should withhold sweet treats from their children, it become a matter of how serious the child's weight problem is not a matter of one approach being better than the other. I've seen parents with rail thin kids denying their child a candy bar and I've seen parents with 100 lb toddlers stuffing their faces with junk food, neither is appropriate because the parent's aren't taking the situation they are facing into account.

So, it's let the rats work through their issues... up to a point... stay hands on or close by as you can... and then take strong measures to enforce no fighting when it becomes apparent that the aggressive rat is going over the top.

As I see it so far, Mooshie is challenging Meemer for status and Meemer isn't backing down. Depending who wins this resolves itself when one rat "stomps" the other. If the fight goes beyond that, as in on rat keeps beating up the other even though the status issue is resolved it's alpha confusion or alpha aggression and needs further intervention.

Best luck


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thank you for your valuable and interesting insight RatDaddy!
I must reread it tomorrow because in the middle of all this I am really coming down with some sort of bug and am starting to flag. On top of the usual allergies I'm not having the best day. An early night is needed. 

The vet was really very nice. I explained that I was a member of a forum and was receiving advice from some experienced owners, and that I would like to give a few things a try at home with the boys. She said that was a great idea and that sometimes other owners can advice better than vets themselves and that there is a possibility things will resolve without the need for neutering. 

I reread through your immersion thread and decided to take Meemer into the bathroom for a session today. It seemed to go really well. I can feel a change in the way he is responding to me. He was allowing me to scratch his belly and all over his body and was bruxing and relaxing in a way I've never seen outside of the cage. 

Once we were done I decided to let all three out in the living room and I saw some new stuff from Meemer. Firstly he was taking my offer of an outstretched hand and running up my arm onto my shoulder - something I've never managed to get any of them to do. Secondly, when he started scrapping with Muffin, I called his name and he immediately stopped what he was doing and ran toward me! Really positive stuff. 

Then Mooshie woke up and came out and started his new routine of humping meemer and pestering him relentlessly. I could practically see the hyperactivity on him, he was tense and jumpy and wouldn't respond to me properly anymore. He also did that sideways head peck thing at me at one point. I'm not sure if it was because he thought my hand was Meemer. 

I kept a very close eye on what was going on because obviously Mooshie is injured and I don't want him aggravating the wound. Meemer won a couple of rounds but Mooshie wouldn't let up. Finally I put him back in the cage when Meemers fur started to puff up - something I've never seen him do before. 

Meemer and Muffin are currently playing nicely together, scraping and chasing each other occasionally but nothing that looks as tense as what was going on with Mooshie. 

Despite all this I feel boosted by the results I saw with Meemer tonight and I think I will spend a few hours with Mooshie alone in the bathroom tomorrow. 

Thanks again,

Lara


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Mooshie is definitely bringing the beating down on himself by challenging Meemer... It's good you are gaining better control of Meemer, but until Mooshie gets put in his place, hopefully without too much bloodshed, this will continue to go on. You working with Mooshie in immersion will help straighten him out, once he gets that he isn't going to be Alpha, his hormones will subside and he'll be happier and more social.

And your most welcome Lara... best luck teen rats aren't always easy.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Just a quick update - as much for me as anyone else as I think it helps me to write it down and take note of things. 

Haven't done immersion with Mooshie yet as I have spent the morning doing a cage clean. I've rearranged things in there and put some new places to hide so they can get away from each other if they wish. 

This mornings freerange went well and the mood seems a little more relaxed. There was quite a bit of fighting with Meemer and Mooshie with Meemer getting pinned quite a bit. Meemer was able to pin Mooshie for considerable amounts of time while he power groomed him. Normally Mooshie struggles. 


After playing with them all for a bit I moved onto cleaning the cage, and as usual Meemer and Mooshie came over to me to fight. A few times they actually climbed into my lap to box each other! When things got too heated I would take one of them, stroke them, speak kindly and allow them some time out in my hoody of they wished. After a few repeats of this Mooshie started running to me for shelter during a scuffle and hiding inside my top. I'm thinking this is a positive thing? I do think the fighting wasn't as tense as yesterday.

They are currently all chilling out having a nice grooming session in a new hide I put on the top shelf.

This afternoon I will take Mooshie away for a immersion session to strengthen our bond.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Immersion session this evening with Mooshie went really well, so after an hour and a half I brought in Meemer. 

Mooshie went straight into humping mode and Meemer mostly tried to shake him off or hide in my hoody but there was no all out war, just a bit of pinning and boxing. Poor Mooshie just seems very sexually frustrated, he was getting rather 'excited' down below and kept licking himself after each hump attempt.

Once they had calmed down a bit I brought Muffin and they all chased each other around for a bit but in a quite a playful relaxed way. There was lots of boggling and bruxing from all three rats especially Mooshie and Muffin lay down on his back all sleepily and let me rub his belly. (!)

They were all being a lot more cuddly with me than they ever have been really, and spent most of the time crawling on me and going inside my sweater, crawling under my hands for skritches etc. I guess without the excitement of the living room they were forced to interact with me more. It was a bit of a love fest really, and in the end they all fell asleep together next to me on top of my hand.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I always love to see immersion bring rats and humans closer together, now as the pack leader you can build on this relationship every day... 

You did a really great job!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for the guidance and support.

I will keep at it, and I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that this has a knock one effect with the dynamics of the group. I had tried immersion when I first got the boys but it hadn't occurred to me to do it again once they had settled in a bit. 
One of the biggest changes I have seen in all of them all is their willingness to run onto my shoulder when I offer them an outstretched arm, or of I call their name and offer them a leg, they will climb it. It's like they finally understand my body language and we finally feel like proper friends.

After Fridays fiasco I am feeling very positive indeed. 

Thanks again, 

Lara


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Back in the immersion room with Meemer today. He has been rough with his cage mates and power grooming them a little too hard. Lots of unhappy squeaking and Muffin has a small scab on his belly from last night. So far he has been test nipping at my socks and my trouser leg so I think he is starting to react to my new role as leader? Hopefully a good long session will help.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

test nipping might just be an attempt to get your attention. Discourage when painful, encourage if it's an attempt to get you to interact.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

It was a wee bit more than the nipping - more of a feeling. I guess I was just getting the cold shoulder a little compared to the other two. He was a wee bit huffy and evasive, and was being a bit of a bully. Maybe Muffins belly scab scared me a but after Mooshies horrible wound on Friday night. I'm so fearful of coming home to that again, so I figured some one on one time couldn't hurt.

Since this mornings bathroom session he's been grooming my hands a lot, quite throughly. He's never done this before. He also fell asleep in my hand. Looking forward to them waking up for this evening a free range so I can see how they interact. Mooshie has been separated at night for the past three days while he heals but I'm hoping he can stay in the main cage again tonight.

On a totally unrelated note, since getting these boys I've had very bad allergies - were talking in able to breath swollen eyeball type nonsense. I was lying on the floor with three rats in my face getting kisses and smooshing, and my allergies didn't flair up once! Strange.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You may be getting acclimated to the rats, or it might be the urine in the litterbox that might be the issue. But otherwise it sounds like you are really taking charge and things are getting better every day.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Well after a few days of thing so going well, Mooshie lost his mind in a hormonal fit this evening. He was just furiously running about humping Meemer, and licking himself. Meemer responds by trying to pin him and Mooshie squeals and squeaks like a piglet. He was squeaking if anyone dared go near him and squealing at me when I lifted him. When Meemer ran to my shoulder for some respite I watched Mooshie frantically running back and forth searching for him. I've never seen him behave like that before, so single minded. He just wouldn't let up for a second. Any ideas what I should do when he does this?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

OK so in the end I took them into the bathroom coz they kept going under the sofa to knock ten bells out of one another. 

Mooshie was **** bent on humping the stuffing out of Meemer, even when meemer was in my arms or on my shoulders, Mooshie was trying to seek him out. He was like a rat possessed and was whining and squealing. Meemer responded by pinning Mooshie but Mooshie was putting up a big fight and huge scuffles broke out.
I pinned him a few times and told him no, bit he just squeaked and wiggled and went straight back to humping a clearly exhausted Meemer. So I tried holding him to me and petting him in an attempt to calm him but again, lots of squeaking.

They wore themselves out and Mooshie lay down and was being petted so after a little while I put them all back into the cage. Mooshie woke up and got straight back to humping the living daylights out of a very irritated Meemer and some noisy fight 's broke out, clumps of fur were literally flying. 
I didn't feel good about leaving them in there to go to bed. Muffin had received a small cut on his ear and Meemer has a little gash on his eyebrow. So for everyones own safety Mooshie slept in the hospital tank for the night. 

This morning he is back to his old self, the boys are playing, there's a bit of playfighting and rough housing, but Mooshie isn't being defiant and squeaky, and is not **** bent on humping.

For the past few days Mooshie has fallen into line with Meemer, letting him groom without a fight, being pinned and not going nuts about it, and they've been snuggling together again. It's like the surge of hormones just sends Mooshie wild and his brain is clouded. 

Am I doing the right thing here? Am I making things worse?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

*Fighting again. Mooshie has a new war wound *

I have just discovered a fresh wound on Mooshies belly, close to the last one. It's has knitted together already, but I can tell it was a nasty one like the last. Same length.I'm feeling so disappointed. Quite gutted really. I really thought things were getting better. As we speak Mooshie is back to his old humping tricks. It's like a switch flicks - for an hour of freerange he is playing happily and behaving normally with his brothers. Then suddenly he changes, and becomes completely and utterly focused on humping Mooshie and licking his bits, squeaking and whining. Could it be utter sexual frustration rather than alpha confusion.Im gutted at this development, really quite upset. I'm at a loss as to what to do now. Is neutering becoming inevitable? Am I risking further injury having them all in the same cage? Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When Cloud came to us she tried humping Max, Max fixed that problem and they are best friends, cloud has a torn ear and took a whole lot of abuse while they worked out their little differences...

It's hard to imagine that Mooshie hasn't gotten the message yet. Try helping him understand what a bad idea it is when he tries it during supervised play time. I'm thinking that humping was normal from where Cloud came from, she almost did it in response to Max getting mad, like it was a good way to make friends... Max cured her of that misconception fast.

Like humans there are occasional rats that have issues that normal training and interaction can't resolve, but rats that can't or don't learn are pretty rare... Neutering can change the dynamic, but in this case I can't say for sure it will be for the better...

No quick fix easy answer at this point... It might be something Mooshie grows out of.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks rat daddy for the support. I have been trying to get through to Mooshie that humping is not OK (at least not in this constant way) Clapping my hands, shouting, separating and pinning didn't seem to deter him so I've been giving him a spray of water. It's not a harsh jet of water, more like a mist, but it's enough to stop him in his tracks. Trouble is, now he won't do it while I'm watching, but I can see him slinking up to meemer when he thinks my head is turned. As soon as I even look at him he stops what he's doing. But as soon as the cats away the rat will play it seems! I will keep on going with this technique though as it seems to be the only one he understands. Meemer understands too - despite him often ending up getting sprayed too, he doesn't run away like Mooshie, he will actually come to me and perch on my shoulder. I feel he understands I'm trying to discourage his naughty brother from pestering him.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Quick update - it's been about two weeks now and the boys are all behaving themselves. 
Mooshie got a superficial scratch last week when Meemer stuck a foot out to push him away. Seemed to be an accident during a play fight rather than outright aggression. I'm keeping everyone's nails short to help avoid any accidental injuries. 

The mood in the cage and during free range is so much more positive. Still the odd play fight during free range but the boys really listen to me now if I ask them to knock it off. I haven't seen Mooshie showing any of his negative constant humping behaviour at all of late. I even set up a camera so I could check on things while I'm out at work and everyone is behaving well.

Touch wood but things really do seem to feel more settled and peaceful now. 

Including a wee video of all three boys snuggled up happy together. Long may it last! 

http://instagram.com/p/s7zqh8RQsZ/ 

Once again, can't thank RatDaddy enough for the guidance and advice! 

Really appreciate it.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

No problem... and you are welcome... You put in the work and the sleepless nights and endured the set backs... It isn't easy to be a parent... 

It would be so nice if everything just worked right from the factory, but kids and rats don't come from the factory and require constant maintenance and tweaking, not to mention lots of love to make things work... The best you can do is the best you can do and usually if you hang in there and don't give up, it's more than enough.

I'm glad I could help, but the hard work was all you...


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

It really has been a bit of an education but ach they are totally worth it aren't they. 
I got home really late at night the other day after having been out all day and evening, and the boys were so excited to see me. My albino boy Muffin who can be a bit hit and miss with being touched and picked up actually jumped into my lap, lay down and groomed my hand. 

Changing my own behaviour with my rats has really strengthened the bond I have with all three of these wee guys, and it's still developing every day. 

Happy rats and happy owner!


----------

